# carbs before bed ectomorph



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

im 5,7 weight 11st. ectomorph hard gainer. im 1 week into a test enth and dbol cycle, scales reading 11st 8lbs! im in the same boat as most ectos i think food consumption is my weakness! im getting about 250g protein daily from 3 shakes and 3 meals, eating roughly every 2/3 hours. slowly increasing my macros. My breakfast is 2 scoops of whey, 100g oats and tblspn evoo! which is around 700 cals.

do you think this shake for breakfast, pwo and before bed is a sure weight gainer, comes to around 2100cals! ill eat solid meals inbetween which should make another 1200cals.

so ill be upto 3300cals.

what do you think about this?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Think u should stay off the gear before u mess urself up. Train hard and eat loads before anything let alone something like dbol.


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

killah said:


> Think u should stay off the gear before u mess urself up. Train hard and eat loads before anything let alone something like dbol.


why would you suggest staying off steroids? im 25 mate not 16.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Your 11st get your training and diet nailed first, trust me i though it would be easy just taking more gear first but it aint, get the training and diet sorted first and you will feel much better about yourself and look allot better.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I would spend my money on decent food and a good weight gain supplement instead of juice.

Ideally before steroids you need a good foundation to get best results so I have read.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mate I have said this to a few people if you are asking simple questions about diet YOU SHOULD NOT BE USING STEROIDS FULL STOP!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont know why youre all flaming the guy, hes ALREADY on the juice. Hes not going to come off just because you lot think he should wait.

OP, get as many calories as you can in. You would be better off eating more solid foods so try and up the food and drop a shake.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> I dont know why youre all flaming the guy, hes ALREADY on the juice. Hes not going to come off just because you lot think he should wait.
> 
> OP, get as many calories as you can in. You would be better off eating more solid foods so try and up the food and drop a shake.


X 2


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

If your an ectomorph then simply eat as much as you can, as you won't get too fat anyway.

Aim to be full every meal then eat again 2.5 hours later and keep doing that.

You will grow.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> I dont know why youre all flaming the guy, hes ALREADY on the juice. Hes not going to come off just because you lot think he should wait.
> 
> OP, get as many calories as you can in. You would be better off eating more solid foods so try and up the food and drop a shake.


Someone needs to flame or else he'll never know otherwise.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I was an ecto when i started---6'5 and 12 stone wet long and thin,33 years of heavy training and eating lots now 385 and 6'4 1/2 hay we do get shorter,also now i have to lose 50lbs(teach me to stop a few years)--be careful what you wish for!!1lol yours ectomesamorph You will get bigger train / eat / sleep enjoy it is a great sport,good luck bud.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Someone needs to flame or else he'll never know otherwise.


Although I do agree with you about the guy needing to know more before he started the juice, hes already on and is obviously aware he needs to up his calories, hence his post. Instead of slapping his wrist for being a naughty boy and not asking our permission maybe we can help him get the best out of it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> I dont know why youre all flaming the guy, hes ALREADY on the juice. Hes not going to come off just because you lot think he should wait.
> 
> OP, get as many calories as you can in. You would be better off eating more solid foods so try and up the food and drop a shake.


Agree with you mate but whether the op gets his calories from "real food" or shakes will make no difference

Bein 11 stone it shouldnt be too difficult to get it all from solids but just get the calories in in which ever way suits you best


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SAID it b4 NUTRITIONAL VALUE,,,,my mum said always eat greens --she's 129!!



Breda said:


> Agree with you mate but whether the op gets his calories from "real food" or shakes will make no difference
> 
> Bein 11 stone it shouldnt be too difficult to get it all from solids but just get the calories in in which ever way suits you best


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No probs with the shake. Try and keep protein as high as possible throughout your cycle. Carbs before bed are fine.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Breda said:


> Agree with you mate but whether the op gets his calories from "real food" or shakes will make no difference
> 
> Bein 11 stone it shouldnt be too difficult to get it all from solids but just get the calories in in which ever way suits you best


Agree mate, the reason I say drop a shake is so he can get used to eating more. But like you say, anyway he can is good.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> SAID it b4 NUTRITIONAL VALUE,,,,my mum said always eat greens --she's 129!!


And he will eat his greens throughout the day from solid meals. Nobody is saying just drink shakes

A few shakes with protein, carbs and fats between meals is easy and will help him


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't quite see what he has said or asked that is so alarming.

To answer your question OP... no, eating carbs pre bed is not a sure-fire way of putting on weight. Eating consistently above your maintenance level is though. IMO it doesn't matter when you eat them (at least not at your level). A lot of people will say 2/3rds of your calories from shakes is too high and, although I don't get as hysterical as some do, I would tend to agree... maybe just have whey PWO and then a big ass meal as soon as you get home if it's convenient.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You missed my mum being 129? :thumb:


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah my training is going well, diet is 95% clean. it was just the simple fact that i dont have a huge appertite. i was having 3 shakes daily before this post. but only oats in my breakfast shake! the question about adding the oats to the other 2 shakes was just for another 800 cals  as im aware i need to be eating around 1.5g protein per lb of body weight. and 500cals about maintenance. as for the eating and building a good base! surely i can still do this on aas with a good cycle and pct along with diet and training!


----------

